# Should I... or shouldn't I?



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I noticed that the hamster heaven is back in stock on the pets at home website for 64.99... should i order it? I don't know how to find out for sure if its free delivery.

Alternatively I could order one into the store... if they will do that for me. But then I would have to carry it on the bus hmmmm 

I need someone to make the decision for me so no one can blame me for spending all my money


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Go through to the checkout and before ou enter your card details it should show you the total charge. That way you can see if it is free delivery !


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

yes, then get another hamster.. then i won't feel guilty for also wanting a 3rd!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> Go through to the checkout and before ou enter your card details it should show you the total charge. That way you can see if it is free delivery !


Ooh thankies, i did that and yes it is free


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> yes, then get another hamster.. then i won't feel guilty for also wanting a 3rd!


ummmmmmmmmmm no. lol i would love to have one more... but i don't think i can fit them anywhere/in the car


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes!!! Get it!! Sausage will love it and it will help save you room, and be easier to clean! And there would be less of a chance that Sausage would escape!! So I say get it!!
(Unless of course you already ordered it and I missed it )


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

If ya can afford it, I'd say go for it

Also, I'll quote the [email protected] homepage..
"theres free standard delivery on all orders over £29"


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Get it Flissy, you know you want to


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> :blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


I bet you already have


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I bet you already have


No, I would never spend ridiculous amounts of money on my hammies... :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> No, I would never spend ridiculous amounts of money on my hammies... :blushing:


liar liar pants on fire :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> liar liar pants on fire :001_tt2:


 :blushing: ut:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> :blushing: ut:


:lol: you know what i mean :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> No, I would never spend ridiculous amounts of money on my hammies... :blushing:


I should think not, they are only animals after all, I think some people get carried away with what they spend on their pets.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I should think not, they are only animals after all, I think some people get carried away with what they spend on their pets.


Thats because yours only get one small ferplast cage to share and loo roll holders to play with. They have to use them as their bed too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Thats because yours only get one small ferplast cage to share and loo roll holders to play with. They have to use them as their bed too


And your point is?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

"its only a hamster" -Flissy's mum 

But my hambabies are worth it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> "its only a hamster" -Flissy's mum
> 
> But my hambabies are worth it


You get her told, for gods sake your not a kid anymore........... Oh and when you've told your mum will you break it to my mum that I got some rats pleeze.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> "its only a hamster" -Flissy's mum
> 
> But my hambabies are worth it


snap! my student loan is at least £150 down :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> And your point is?


That you are a cruel mummy and i will report you to the rspca and get your babies taken from you and then "kindly" offer them a home


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> snap! my student loan is at least £150 down :blushing:


hahaha havent even got mine yet!! 

but when i do im buying new toys for sausage and poppet is that bad :blushing:


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> hahaha havent even got mine yet!!
> 
> but when i do im buying new toys for sausage and poppet is that bad :blushing:


im sure they wont think so. im goin to start trying to make some, as i've nearly got most toys. i some how made a box with different shape holes in out of a shoe box, without using glue. (took a bit of skill lol) she loves it though.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> im sure they wont think so. im goin to start trying to make some, as i've nearly got most toys. i some how made a box with different shape holes in out of a shoe box, without using glue. (took a bit of skill lol) she loves it though.


yes i have resorted to making them recently as since i shared the toys between the 2 hammies there are less of them and sausages cage was a bit bare! so i have made some tunnels and houses out of cereal boxes and toilet roll tubes 

i want to get the yellow fluffy hanging tunnel that TDM has


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> yes i have resorted to making them recently as since i shared the toys between the 2 hammies there are less of them and sausages cage was a bit bare! so i have made some tunnels and houses out of cereal boxes and toilet roll tubes
> 
> i want to get the yellow fluffy hanging tunnel that TDM has


They are fantastic, all the hammys love them, even the rats and mice love them,the rattys are cuddled up together in theirs now but I'm gonna have to get the bigger size for them soon.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are fantastic, all the hammys love them, even the rats and mice love them,the rattys are cuddled up together in theirs now but I'm gonna have to get the bigger size for them soon.


i really want it but my pets at home doesn't seem to have them so will have to come from the internet! ill probably order them at the same time as i get the twiggy platform things for poppet 

although on that subject... i noticed there were some poos up there (there were some there before but I thought i moved them) and some wee as well 

so i have laid out a trail of sunflower seeds for tonight


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> i really want it but my pets at home doesn't seem to have them so will have to come from the internet! ill probably order them at the same time as i get the twiggy platform things for poppet
> 
> although on that subject... i noticed there were some poos up there (there were some there before but I thought i moved them) and some wee as well
> 
> so i have laid out a trail of sunflower seeds for tonight


You lost me at the poops ut:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> i really want it but my pets at home doesn't seem to have them so will have to come from the internet! ill probably order them at the same time as i get the twiggy platform things for poppet
> 
> although on that subject... i noticed there were some poos up there (there were some there before but I thought i moved them) and some wee as well
> 
> so i have laid out a trail of sunflower seeds for tonight


Did you look in the bird section cos they are actually bird toys.



srhdufe said:


> You lost me at the poops ut:


Because if there are poos upthere then Poppet is using the tubes and doesn't need the twiggy things.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Did you look in the bird section cos they are actually bird toys.
> 
> Because if there are poos upthere then Poppet is using the tubes and doesn't need the twiggy things.


aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Flissy....a) have you bought it yet? b) I have a 10% off you first online order voucher if you want it!!  I can post it to you x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Flissy....a) have you bought it yet? b) I have a 10% off you first online order voucher if you want it!!  I can post it to you x


Bless you, where have you been missy?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Flissy....a) have you bought it yet? b) I have a 10% off you first online order voucher if you want it!!  I can post it to you x


WElcome to the forum, there used to be a member with the same name as you, but she left us and doesn't post anymore.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Flissy....a) have you bought it yet? b) I have a 10% off you first online order voucher if you want it!!  I can post it to you x


aww thanks for that, i might have already ordered it though :blushing:

i wanted to do it whilst it was free postage (i dont know it is usually for things that expensive though... it should be!!)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> aww thanks for that, i might have already ordered it though :blushing:
> 
> i wanted to do it whilst it was free postage (i dont know it is usually for things that expensive though... it should be!!)


haha i knew you did :001_tt2:

Does your hamster like banana?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> aww thanks for that, i might have already ordered it though :blushing:
> 
> i wanted to do it whilst it was free postage (i dont know it is usually for things that expensive though... it should be!!)


Isn't there just a code on the voucher that you use for online purchases, maybe cherrieb could pmit to you.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Isn't there just a code on the voucher that you use for online purchases, maybe cherrieb could pmit to you.


But she's already ordered it now, you silly banana


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Flissy said:


> aww thanks for that, i might have already ordered it though :blushing:
> 
> i wanted to do it whilst it was free postage (i dont know it is usually for things that expensive though... it should be!!)


Awww....it is always free delivery over £29.  Nevermind!! Glad you are getting one though!! 



thedogsmother said:


> WElcome to the forum, there used to be a member with the same name as you, but she left us and doesn't post anymore.


haha...you must miss her then. :001_tt2:
I am always on....looking and observing!! I have noticed a lot of bad feeling on the forum....not in the rodent section....just in all the other sections. I am also addicted to Farmville on Facebook!! haha. I am always here milling around though!



srhdufe said:


> Bless you, where have you been missy?


I have been nowhere. I am always on here....just not posting so much. I will though. Just need to get off Farmville. haha


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha i knew you did :001_tt2:
> 
> Does your hamster like banana?


banana.....?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> But she's already ordered it now, you silly banana


Oh :blushing:, I do feel like a silly banana now.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

the pets at home site is free delivery when you spend 50 pounds i order from them alot lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> banana.....?


yes, i was curious as mine wont eat it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> yes, i was curious as mine wont eat it


Mine won't either, none of them, so thats none of my 7 and none of your 9, it isn't looking good as a hamster treat.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine won't either, none of them, so thats none of my 7 and none of your 9, it isn't looking good as a hamster treat.


Winston isnt allowed any as he's diabetic me thinks


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I just tried my new and yet still un-named hamster on banana and he was not impressed in the slightest.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Awww....it is always free delivery over £29.  Nevermind!! Glad you are getting one though!!


oops :blushing:

it said it ended on the 16th so i was confuzzled


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> oops :blushing:
> 
> it said it ended on the 16th so i was confuzzled


That is such a cute word


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine won't either, none of them, so thats none of my 7 and none of your 9, it isn't looking good as a hamster treat.


Sausage LOVES banana... its his favourite 

I don't think Poppet has tried it yet though.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> That is such a cute word


Hahahaha 

I feel very silly now so I'm going to bed lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I feel very silly now so I'm going to bed lol


nooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont leave me alone with the crazy people


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont leave me alone with the crazy people


hahaha the crazy people who stay up all night you mean?

I guess its good that i did actually order it as i would still be trying to decide whether i should or not now 

its too late now haha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> hahaha the crazy people who stay up all night you mean?
> 
> I guess its good that i did actually order it as i would still be trying to decide whether i should or not now
> 
> its too late now haha


Yeyyyyyyyy welcome to the dark side.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> hahaha the crazy people who stay up all night you mean?
> 
> I guess its good that i did actually order it as i would still be trying to decide whether i should or not now
> 
> its too late now haha


I mean crazy tdm... She's really a bloke you know... She kept trying to get me to go to the toilet with her in the coffee shop


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I mean crazy tdm... She's really a bloke you know... She kept trying to get me to go to the toilet with her in the coffee shop


Stop spreading that rumour, anyway I'm off to shave off my beard now, that David Beckhams only gone and copied off me.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Stop spreading that rumour, anyway I'm off to shave off my beard now, that David Beckhams only gone and copied off me.


hahahahaha 

anyway off to bed i go, i hope it comes tomorrow  i feel bad now for spending so much money lol. credit cards are great though i didnt see the money fly out of my hands which helps


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Stop spreading that rumour, anyway I'm off to shave off my beard now, that David Beckhams only gone and copied off me.


What rumour? Oh you mean the truth??? Okies.... 
TDM is a woman, honest :lol:

TDM is a lovely "woman" who likes to stand outside nero's and talk on the phone.. 
Oh and she takes her wig off to do so


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> anyway off to bed i go, i hope it comes tomorrow  i feel bad now for spending so much money lol. credit cards are great though i didnt see the money fly out of my hands which helps


Oh dear, welcome to the dark side of credit..
Word of advice... Tear it up now..

Honestly, its better as it cannot tempt you then..

Night night hun.. Sleep well


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Oh dear, welcome to the dark side of credit..
> Word of advice... Tear it up now..
> 
> Honestly, its better as it cannot tempt you then..
> ...


haha i dont know why i said credit card i meant debit card  but same thing lol. im not very awake any more


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> What rumour? Oh you mean the truth??? Okies....
> TDM is a woman, honest :lol:
> 
> TDM is a lovely "woman" who likes to stand outside nero's and talk on the phone..
> Oh and she takes her wig off to do so


Its all true, I can't hide it any longer, I am a man called Bernard who wears frocks and fake bobies and Henrick isn't even a gsd, he's a, sorry Srhdufe you will have to help me, can you just remind me what Henrick is?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its all true, I can't hide it any longer, I am a man called Bernard who wears frocks and fake bobies and Henrick isn't even a gsd, he's a, sorry Srhdufe you will have to help me, can you just remind me what Henrick is?


poodle?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its all true, I can't hide it any longer, I am a man called Bernard who wears frocks and fake bobies and Henrick isn't even a gsd, he's a, sorry Srhdufe you will have to help me, can you just remind me what Henrick is?


He's an ugly little sh*t 
A Jack russell cross thing with bug eyes... Looks like he ran into a door...

What exactly are bobies?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He's an ugly little sh*t
> A Jack russell cross thing with bug eyes... Looks like he ran into a door...
> 
> What exactly are bobies?


hahahaha stop making me laugh i need to go to bed 

NIGHT!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> hahahaha stop making me laugh i need to go to bed
> 
> NIGHT!!!


night night missy 

Dream of us... Dont wet the bed


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> night night missy
> 
> Dream of us... Dont wet the bed


ummmm i'll try not to lol 

will probably have nightmares about hamster heavens now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> He's an ugly little sh*t
> A Jack russell cross thing with bug eyes... Looks like he ran into a door...
> 
> What exactly are bobies?


Like those lovely little doggies in the park. I much prefer Flissys description poodles are cute, they were just scary, as for bobies they are erm err, small creatures that live in the arm pits of foxes.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> ummmm i'll try not to lol
> 
> will probably have nightmares about hamster heavens now


Oh i hope you dont have the dream i had where Lilly and Oliver trapped me in the huge rabbit cage and left me there. They grew and grew til they were like 10ft tall



thedogsmother said:


> Like those lovely little doggies in the park. I much prefer Flissys description poodles are cute, they were just scary, as for bobies they are erm err, small creatures that live in the arm pits of foxes.


haha those dogs were sooooo funny little ugly things


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Oh i hope you dont have the dream i had where Lilly and Oliver trapped me in the huge rabbit cage and left me there. They grew and grew til they were like 10ft tall


um that sounds interesting lol  and no i was thinking more along the lines of hamster heaven cages coming to eat me with their sharp teeth


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> um that sounds interesting lol  and no i was thinking more along the lines of hamster heaven cages coming to eat me with their sharp teeth


Aw mine doesn't even have sharp teeth, is that a new feature?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Aw mine doesn't even have sharp teeth, is that a new feature?


I'm jealous. I want to exchange mine for the new model


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> i want to get the yellow fluffy hanging tunnel that TDM has


Me too!! I found it on only one website though, besides ebay. It's only £4.40 though, including shipping, so you should get one.. or two


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate working stoopid hours!! I missed all the fun!! 

THis cheered me up oodles - I think this forum makes us insane!!

TDM, did they base the Irn Bru advert on you? A few years ago they had a lovely woman on who sang about how she used to be a man :001_tt2: (sorry, couldn't resist!!)

And well done on giving into the temptation of a hammie heaven flissy!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Me too!! I found it on only one website though, besides ebay. It's only £4.40 though, including shipping, so you should get one.. or two


haha i'd probably just get one for Sausage as it wouldn't fit in Poppets cage! To make up for it I might just get Poppet a snuggle pouch instead from [email protected] i have to treat them equally!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> TDM, did they base the Irn Bru advert on you? A few years ago they had a lovely woman on who sang about how she used to be a man :001_tt2: (sorry, couldn't resist!!


Yes that was me, only I'm much more butch, I think it was the adams apple that gave it away though, either that or the full beard and the hairy back.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> haha i'd probably just get one for Sausage as it wouldn't fit in Poppets cage! To make up for it I might just get Poppet a snuggle pouch instead from [email protected] i have to treat them equally!


Yes, of course you have to treat them equally!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes, of course you have to treat them equally!!


yes  and I don't think Poppet would like the yellow hanging thing as he doesn't climb that much... actually saying that I usually find him hanging off his seed bell so he does climb a bit :O

By the way I put out sunflower seeds in the top part of the imac last night, and they are still there now so he obviously didn't go up there last night... but I will leave them in there and see if they ever disappear


----------

